# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Soms landurig zeurderig gevoel in penis

## Ronald2

Hallo,

Sinds een paar weken heb ik veel last ( soms in totaal wel uren per dag ) van een zeurderig gevoel in mijn penis. Nu ben ik op dit moment aan het afkicken van Oxiconthin ( morfine), zou dat er mee te maken kunnen hebben ?

----------

